# Rotkeil Spawn PG-13



## TREASURECHEST (Mar 31, 2006)

One of my wild pairs in action:

http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t217/TREASURECHESTAQUATICS/RotkeilSpawn.jpg


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice... Send me some fry!


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Sexay fish, my friend. I have kept rotkeil, and found their personality to be more robust than the commmon "esfasciatum" severums.


----------



## TREASURECHEST (Mar 31, 2006)

Danh said:


> Nice... Send me some fry!


The ironic thing is that I'm not saving any spawns anymore. Once they are ready to spawn again, one or both of the parents eat the fry. I'm actually selling off one or two wild pairs.


----------

